# Rack system for truck bed????



## Cracka (Jul 21, 2006)

Hello all. I bought a Tundra last fall and have just been "tossing" my bike in the back to transport it. I'd like to have some kind of rack or support system so I can have the bike upright to maximize space, fit more bikes/gear, and keep things from getting beat up on longer journeys.

I've seen some set ups around but am not sure if they were custom built or bought somewhere. Lets see what you got... once I figure something out for mine, I'll be sure to post some pictures.

Peace


----------



## orange_spokes (Aug 29, 2006)

go get an over the rail tool box....mount some fork mounts to the front of it...and then make you some wheel forks...i maybe had $300.00 all for it...with mounting the forks i was able to carry two bikes and two kayaks with my dodge...plus with the tool box you carry all the gear you need and keep it dry...i also mounted two lights on it for back up lights or to blind the tailgaters...to make the wheel forks go get some steel from lowes...and if you have a grinder or dremel and drill you can make for two for less than $10.00


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

I bought the Saris Kool Rack for mine and it works very well. It has a hydraulic pump that allows you to always get just the right pressure to hold the bike and rack in place. This is it.


----------



## tf5598 (Jan 9, 2007)

I just put this pvc rack together:  (http://www.utahmountainbiking.com/bikerack/makerack.htm) and it's awesome. Only cost about $25 in materials. Spent about 2 hours cutting and fitting off of the basic instructions to make it work for the back of my Avalanche. It holds the bikes better than I expected.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

be350ka said:


> I bought the Saris Kool Rack for mine and it works very well. It has a hydraulic pump...


I've got what looks to be the same. Got mine from these guys - Save-A-Load

I've actually got two of them. My truck is the "older" Tacoma double cab. I normally run one at the front of the bed, for two bikes. When I need I can run one at the back, near the tailgate, and have one bike riding backwards.

I think they are great. Nicely made, and have never let me down.


----------



## baitdragger (Feb 6, 2007)

I built mine out of a 2x6 salt treated, and a thule form mount lockable "hub replacement" cost $25 total and an hour

cut the wood to slide in my pick up truck bed, the superduty's have slots in them to hold various pieces of lumber to act as dividers, so so tacomas I know

take front wheel off and mount to thule hub on wood, bungee tire to other end of wood....been a good deal over 70mph and works fine

you need a circular saw and about 10 wood screws, 2" long


----------



## goat (Mar 5, 2004)

go to performance.com and by the realativly cheap xport bike rack. Its a bar that stretche across the bed. You mountain the bike on shock mounts. Its cool because it does not require any drilling into your truck. Its also easy if you want to take it out. You just release the tension. Its has a lock so the rack can not get stolen. Best buy I have ever made.

GOAT


----------



## munkyspank (Aug 3, 2004)

Do you have a QR or a 20mm? Cuz if you have a 20mm those bike racks will either not work or be pain to have to keep taking the wheel off. i have an 06 Tacoma and in the same position, there are a few racks that might work but are just way too expensive... I think i am going to have to build something using the slider rails or maybe you can use a brace bar and rig something up with bungies or ratchet straps.



goat said:


> go to performance.com and by the realativly cheap xport bike rack. Its a bar that stretche across the bed. You mountain the bike on shock mounts. Its cool because it does not require any drilling into your truck. Its also easy if you want to take it out. You just release the tension. Its has a lock so the rack can not get stolen. Best buy I have ever made.
> 
> GOAT


----------



## goat (Mar 5, 2004)

I have a quick release. You are right about it being a pain if its a 20 mm. I haul my girlfriends DH bike often. Its has a 20 mm. So in that case I just use some moto x straps to hold it down. If I am going on a long trip, I will use one of my regular tie downs I use for work to hold the rear also.


----------



## NOVA4X (Sep 21, 2006)

Easiest rack to intall, remove, and use ever invented. I love mine.
http://www.thuleracks.com/thule/product.asp?dept_id=22&sku=501


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

This is my wife's set up for her 05 Toyota Tacoma longbed. The rack is a Delta Stableloader(JensonUSA.) Her small framed bike fits fine under the locking shell/canopy but I need to take the seatpost/seat off my 18" frame.


----------



## rail the trail (Mar 10, 2007)

I just installed the unigrip bike carrier on my pickup and it works great. I bought this system to avoid removing the front wheel all the time. The strap that is provided to secure the front wheel to the frame is useless for mountain bikes (too short). I insalled a tie down to the front bed rail and use a velcro strap to tie down the front wheel. It is a quick and easy system but not nearly theft proof.


----------



## Cracka (Jul 21, 2006)

I like the looks and price of the PVC build your own rack found here

http://www.utahmountainbiking.com/bikerack/makerack.htm

Does anyone else have one of these? I'm thinking I'll go with the 4 bike option and see how close I can space them so I can get 4 bikes in and not use the whole bed. The bikes will probably have to be alternated front/back to get bar clearance but I think it should work.

Soon, very soon....I need to get busy!

Thanks for your input yall. If anyone has any experience with the pvc rack, hit me up, It'd be sweet to hear if you customized it for a particular application.

Thanks...


----------



## greenhill (Jul 30, 2006)

*PVC thing...*

Hey Cracka, 
check out this thread..... a couple guys including myself did the PVC thing and posted some pics....you'll have to scroll through it....
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=272702


----------



## Cracka (Jul 21, 2006)

*Here it is....*










I customized it to hold 4 bikes. Looks like it should work sweet!

Thanks for the good suggestions!

Cracka

Oh and if anyone in the Boise area wants one of these but doesn't wanna take the time to do it yourself, PM me and I'll build one for ya, for a small fee...


----------



## Wondermarmot (Jan 20, 2006)

*Over the Gate*

All my rides have 20mm axles, so to get around this I just hang the front wheels over the tailgate. To protect your tailgate (and bikes) from scratches you can buy a pad, or just use a blanket held in place with tie-downs or straps. The bikes usually hang out pretty good by themselves, but just to be safe I throw a tie-down through the frames to keep them in from jumping out when things get bumpy. Still looking for a better option, but this is by far the fasted, cheapest, and most effective way I've found so far.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Wondermarmot said:


> All my rides have 20mm axles, so to get around this I just hang the front wheels over the tailgate. To protect your tailgate (and bikes) from scratches you can buy a pad, or just use a blanket held in place with tie-downs or straps. The bikes usually hang out pretty good by themselves, but just to be safe I throw a tie-down through the frames to keep them in from jumping out when things get bumpy. Still looking for a better option, but this is by far the fasted, cheapest, and most effective way I've found so far.
> 
> View attachment 250244


Just to throw it out there, here is how I handle 2 20mm bikes...
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=2894589&postcount=12

but no rack mfg recommends off-roading. I have considered throwing a ratchet strap over each bike to an additional tie down if the going gets too rough, but havent put myself in that position yet.
nice taco there.


----------



## greenhill (Jul 30, 2006)

I customized it to hold 4 bikes. Looks like it should work sweet!

Thanks for the good suggestions!

Cracka

Oh and if anyone in the Boise area wants one of these but doesn't wanna take the time to do it yourself, PM me and I'll build one for ya, for a small fee...[/QUOTE]

nice job with the PVC Cracka! 
Someone should seriously start a thread for just the PVC racks..... 
very cool man.


----------



## tedsti (Oct 22, 2004)

Both Thule and Yakima make channels that you can mount to toppers or touueau covers. They are similar to factory roof rack channels. You can then mount a roof system on the back of your truck. I mounted these on the bed rails of my truck since I have a soft tonneau cover. The part I like best about my set-up is that if I don't have stuff in the bed, I can be garage door friendly.


----------

